
Show HN: The Financial Status Template - jrdi
https://jordivillar.com/financial-status/
======
jrdi
Hey! OP here. It's my first Show HN post so wan't quite sure about the title
and the format. Hope it's good enough.

The content is simple, a spreadsheet to keep track of your personal finances.
Including a general status view, expenses, investments, cryptos, and budgets.
Of course the template's data is fake for illustrative purposes.

I have been using and improving the spreadsheet for a year, and would be great
to receive some feedback and things to improve. Also, would be great to see if
can be useful for other people!

Thanks!

